# Desert Rose seed propogation



## Staehilomyces (Jun 12, 2016)

I'm just wondering, regarding desert roses, are heating pads really necessary for growing the plants from seed? Every site I have visited says so, but personal experience tells me that organisms are usually a tad hardier than they are made out to be. Has anyone had experience with seed propagation for this species?

Thanks.


----------



## The Snark (Jun 13, 2016)

You need to better identify what you mean by Desert Rose. The mideast succulent?


----------



## Staehilomyces (Jun 13, 2016)

I was referring to the species Adenium obesum. Sorry for not saying this in the first place.


----------



## The Snark (Jun 13, 2016)

http://www.enkivillage.com/how-to-grow-a-desert-rose.html]
http://houseplants.about.com/od/succulentsandcacti/p/DesertRose.htm
http://www.gardeningknowhow.com/ornamental/flowers/desert-rose/desert-rose-propagation.htm


----------

